# Masterpasswort Rexroth



## OSti (15 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 

hab mal ne Frage. Hat wer von euch das Masterpasswort für Rexroth Frequenzumrichter?

Dank, schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Knaller (18 Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen
Das Masterpasswort ist nix für Kunden.  
Weshalb wird der Zugriff mit Masterpasswort benötigt ?  
Die Sicherheitstechnik hat ihr eigens Passwort und das wird alles vom Maschinenhersteller gemacht.   

Grüße 

PS. Der Zugriff wird mit protokolliert.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OSti (19 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 

es hat sich bei einem Rexrothmotor der Geber gelöst und wollte den Kommunitierungs-Offset ausführen, aber das geht nur mit dem Masterpasswort. Da er immo leider nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Gruß


----------



## Knaller (19 Dezember 2016)

Moin
Das sich ein Geber löst ist ungewöhnlich.   Welcher Motor?      Wenn es ein Motor mit SI Kennung ist muss der von Bosch eingestellt werden.  Entweder im Hauptwerk oder Vorort durch einen geschulten Mitarbeiter.     

Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OSti (19 Dezember 2016)

Es ist ein MHD Motor, steht es drauf das der Motor eine SI-Kennung hat oder waran kann man das erkennen? 


Gruß


----------



## Knaller (19 Dezember 2016)

Moin
Auf dem Typenschild steht in Großen Buchstaben SI drauf.

Bei MHD Motoren Feedback lose ?   Da würde ich den Service von Rexroth einschalten.      Ich hab das noch nie gehabt!    Immer nur durch Fremdeinwirkung.   
Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## paddyrexroth (10 Mai 2017)

Hi Jungs !
hat sich da mittels des Masterpasswortes etwas getan ?
Bräuchte es auch. Kann mir evtl jemand sagen wo ich es eingeben kann ?

mfg
der paddy


----------



## Knaller (11 Mai 2017)

Moin

Kurz und knapp
Master Passwort kann nur bei Bosch angefragt werden.
Es ist immer von der Firmware abhängig. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## paddyrexroth (9 August 2017)

Hi .. ja die sagen das einem natürlich klugerweise nicht ...

mfg


----------



## Knaller (9 August 2017)

Moin
Mit dem Masterpasswort kann, derjenige, ziemlich viel Blödsinn anstellen 

Es können Einstellungen verändert werden die gefährlich für Mensch und Maschine sind.   



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## seehma (17 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute,

1.) Schaden für Mensch und Maschine kann man so oder so anrichten -> Falsche Motordaten eingeben, Falsche Rampenparameter usw...
2.) Es kann ja auch sein, dass zum Beispiel ein Lager kaputt wird und man das tauschen möchte => Geber muss runter => Kommutierung muss neu erledigt werden

Mir erschließt sich nicht ganz warum man dieses Passwort nicht bekommt. Vermutlich hat es eher andere Gründe -> Leute die sich nicht so gut auskennen fummeln dann halt irgendwo rum wo sie nicht sollten -> Motor/Regler geht nicht mehr -> Service kommt dann drauf dass da gefummelt wurde...

Wir hätten hier das Passwort auch schon ein paar mal gebraucht, aber leider ebenfalls nicht bekommen.

Sg
Seehma


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Dezember 2018)

Und außerdem braucht der Service eine Zauberhintertür um eine Maschine auch dann wieder in Gang zu bekommen wenn so ziemlich alles verbogen ist in der Konfi.
Kenne ich von anderen auch so.


----------

